# New litter hurray



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

So one of my black tan does had a lovely litter of 6 today. I almost missed them when going over the cage because there were 3 does covering the nest. Hopefully she doesn't eat them like the last doe did  and I can show some pics in a few days. I think she was originally paired with the broken blue buck. I'm really excited to see some colors they're all the same size right now (never ceases to amaze me how tiny they are) if non are really runty I'll probably let her keep the whole litter.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Im sure they will grow just like they are supposed to: fast.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Ok it's day three and they are coming along nicely the doe did cull one kit herself but I can live with that. They all look to be broken patterns I some look to be black and some are lighter but they all have dark eyes, I'm not very good at sexing them but I think I have 2 boys and 3 girls I'm almost positive on 4 of them but 1 seems like it could go either way  
Pics aren't the greatest I don't think you can see it but one looks to be double banded

















the mom








I don't know who the dad is for sure as I bought them as breeding colonies and bot colonies had a black tan doe :wallbash 
here are the possible fathers

champagne tan 
















Second possibility I thought he was blue at first but he seems to have more ticking so maybe a chin?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The babies are lovely  And I like potential daddy number 2


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, peepers, Congrats!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I like the second buck (Buckeye) personality wise but the first buck (champ) has a better size and type. I'll have a better idea who it is when the colors come in on the kits.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Well the litter is 6 days old now and comming along slowly they just don't seem to be growing as well as my other litters have but they all have milk bands so she's feeding them. I am more sure on the sexes now deffinatly 3 girls including the double banded one yhea  and now one buck. All are brokens and either black or shades of blue or perhaps dove some rather interesting markings.

I had to cull one today because when I was going over them he little foot was black and the rest of the leg severly swollen though the foot would eventually fallen off (If the doe didn't cull him first) and he could have lived without the foot I felt it was much kinder and far less painfull to cull him. I don't know what happened that the limb would do that I only use aspen shavings and news paper for bedding so no fibers that could have wraped around his little leg the only thing I can think of is that perhaps a strand of hair got wrap around it.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Ok more pics their color and patterns are much better now all are black which is no surprise though I suspect some may develop tan bellies yet.

Whole litter

















Doe 1 Double banded (keeping)









Doe 2 Dutch









Doe 3 Broken

















Buck 1 Broken ( I think he's really cute)









When I was taking these pictures my other very large self black doe was acting a little odd and I really think I'll have another litter to share tomorrow


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Lookit the little last ones eyepatch! So cute!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Ok so day 11 everyone looks good but I have a question about one of my little does. Is she satin or just have a nice healthy coat

the one right in front









the one hiding her face









Then a solo shot


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Sorry they're so blurry


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

looks like a satin to me


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree. Looks satin because you can see the skin showing through the fur. This is very tpical of young satins.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Erica!! Is that the girl I have dibbs on? I think she's so pretty. I just love the shine on her fur.


----------

